# Mites and Lice



## Adduj (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi, I recently got 4 pigeons and I can see they are etching most of the time using their beaks and legs. I also saw few very tiny light brown insects. I went to local pet showp and they gave me Colombia spray. Please advise if it is fine to use on the pigeons? 
Is it safe to be used by human as I saw mentioned on the bottle that this may cause cancer. 
Picture attached


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It says that is what it is for. I don't know what the ingredients are. They need to be treated with something. Products with Permethrin in them are good.


----------



## Adduj (Jul 1, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> It says that is what it is for. I don't know what the ingredients are. They need to be treated with something. Products with Permethrin in them are good.


Picture attached...anyone used it before?


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I have recently bought in France the same spray but I haven't used it yet: Colombine spray (piperonyl butoxide 2% + pyrethrum 0,249%). Directions for use said: "there is no danger for the pigeons in case of contact with the product (avoid contact with eyes and beak)" but in hazard statements I read what you said about cancer. Anyone has used that spray? It acts against lice, fleas, red mite and ticks.

For my birds I use Neo Foractil spray (piperonyl butoxide + permethrin+ tetramethrin). You can spray it in nests (or box, cage, etc) or you can spray it on birds (of course being careful at their head: eyes, beak and nostrils). You can spray it (of course a short spray) on the back of the neck and under the wind.


----------



## Adduj (Jul 1, 2017)

Colombina said:


> I have recently bought in France the same spray but I haven't used it yet: Colombine spray (piperonyl butoxide 2% + pyrethrum 0,249%). Directions for use said: "there is no danger for the pigeons in case of contact with the product (avoid contact with eyes and beak)" but in hazard statements I read what you said about cancer. Anyone has used that spray? It acts against lice, fleas, red mite and ticks.
> 
> For my birds I use Neo Foractil spray (piperonyl butoxide + permethrin+ tetramethrin). You can spray it in nests (or box, cage, etc) or you can spray it on birds (of course being careful at their head: eyes, beak and nostrils). You can spray it (of course a short spray) on the back of the neck and under the wind.


Yes that cancer thing mentioned on the bottle itself scared us and we have not used it till now. Is there any other home remedy for mites and lice?


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Neo Foractil spray acts against mite, lice and fleas. It contains permethrin (the component which was mentioned by Jay) + piperonyl butoxide + tetramethrin. 

I know that some people use to destroy parasites Frontline for cats: just one drop at the back of the neck. I have never tried it. 

There are some thread about parasites (mites, pigeoin flies, etc) in the forum:

www.pigeons.biz/forums#/topics/60981?page=1 

www.pigeons.biz/forums#/topics/78465 



www.pigeons.biz/forums#/topics/4175

www.pigeons.biz/forums#/topics/53184 

www.pigeons.biz/forums#/topics/24624?page=1

About home remedies: I know that some people use to put some lavender in nests; others people put against mites pine needles in nests. I really don't know if these remedies work...I have never tried them.

Of course a good hygiene is really important and useful. Do you offer to your pigeons a bath? There are some products you can add to water. I know you can also add to bath water once a week apple vinegar cider. 


Talking about apple vinegar cider in drinking water. I use to give twice a week water with apple vinegar cider: 1 soup spoon for 1 liter of water. That's good for the health of stomach and intestin.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it is made for lice and mites and is for birds, then use it. You need to get rid of them.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes, Colombine spray (the one suspected of causing cancer as it is written on its bottle) is for racing pigeon. It contains piperonyl butoxide 2% + pyrethrum 0,249% and acts against red mite, lice, fleas and ticks. So definitely do you think is it safe to use it (as Adduj I bought it but I haven't still used it...as I wrote now I'm using Neo Foractil spray)? Thanks a lot


----------



## Adduj (Jul 1, 2017)

I gave bath to pigeons in water with 2 spoons of apple cider vinegar but it didnt help. Then finally I used the colombine spray today using gloves and mask. Lets see if the lice and mites go away with this now!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Ok, let me know if its works!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It should work if you sprayed well under wings and tail. Then his tummy and back, but not near his head.


----------



## Adduj (Jul 1, 2017)

Colombina said:


> Ok, let me know if its works!


 its much better today...they are not etching like before. Yes they are still doing feather plucking with beaks but not that much of etching. I hope it will slowly go away now as I clean cage daily and they re in balcony and get enough sun and air.
If not done by next week then I will also give a drop of ivermectin on their neck as suggested earlier.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ivermectin will work on bugs that bite the bird, but won't work if your birds ever have feather mites, which eat the feathers but don't bite the bird. Some people use Borax to dip them in, which will work on the different bugs. Here is a video on it. It won't harm either you or the birds.

How To Get Rid Of Feather Lice and Mites On Pigeons and Birds
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E2WJlaHsIc


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

How about giving the pigeon a bath using Johnson's baby shampoo mixed with boric acid? Rub the mixture on the bird, rinse it thoroughly, then wrap your pigeon in a towel, pat her with the towel to soak excess water, and blow dry her on warm while holding the blowdryer in one hand and fluffing her feathers in the other to help her get dry. I've been doing this for 7 years, and my pigeon is always **** and span and smells so lovely. Never a tick or mite problem.


----------



## Adduj (Jul 1, 2017)

Oars said:


> How about giving the pigeon a bath using Johnson's baby shampoo mixed with boric acid? Rub the mixture on the bird, rinse it thoroughly, then wrap your pigeon in a towel, pat her with the towel to soak excess water, and blow dry her on warm while holding the blowdryer in one hand and fluffing her feathers in the other to help her get dry. I've been doing this for 7 years, and my pigeon is always **** and span and smells so lovely. Never a tick or mite problem.


We dont get borax powder here. We only get boric acid, but I understand boric acid is different from borax powder and boric acid is dangerous to pigeons. 
Do u use boric acid or borax powder? And what quantity to use for how much water?


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

I use Borax. I thought boric acid was a component of Borax, but I may be mistaken. I just mix it with Johnson's baby shampoo to make a bubbly soap to rub it onto her skin then wash it off immediately. Been doing this for 7 years. My bird is always happy afterwards and rewards me with many kisses.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

I know that boric acid is not toxic to birds, according to the National Pesticide Information Center:

http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/boricgen.html

QUOTE:
Boric acid is practically non-toxic to birds. It is slightly toxic to practically non-toxic to freshwater fish. Boric acid is practically non-toxic to frogs and toads and aquatic life, such as waterfleas. The U.S. EPA concluded that boric acid is relatively nontoxic to bees.

Here is a website regarding dogs: 
http://dogcare.dailypuppy.com/boric-acid-powder-uses-dogs-bath-2994.html

QUOTE:
For dogs, boric acid used in the bath treats various skin infections, itchy skin, yeast infections and tear stains. Outside of the bath, boric acid works as a natural flea powder for your home as well as treats ear and eye infections.

Dissolve 3 tablespoons of boric acid into a cup of boiling water and mix until dissolved. Add this solution to your dog’s bath water and, with a pitcher, pour water over your dog’s skin. Massage the water into the coat and skin. This will help treat skin itch due to allergens.
Add 1 cup of boric acid to a large pot of boiling water. Allow cooling. Wash your dog as you normally would. Make sure to remove all shampoo residues. Use the boric acid solution as a final rinse to treat yeast infections of the skin.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oars said:


> How about giving the pigeon a bath using Johnson's baby shampoo mixed with boric acid? Rub the mixture on the bird, rinse it thoroughly, then wrap your pigeon in a towel, pat her with the towel to soak excess water, and blow dry her on warm while holding the blowdryer in one hand and fluffing her feathers in the other to help her get dry. I've been doing this for 7 years, and my pigeon is always **** and span and smells so lovely. Never a tick or mite problem.


Using shampoo all the time can dry out their skin and oils. It removes more than you want to remove. No reason to use shampoo.
Also, they love to bathe themselves, and by doing that you are taking all the enjoyment out of it for him.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

Jay3 said:


> Using shampoo all the time can dry out their skin and oils. It removes more than you want to remove. No reason to use shampoo.


That's why I used Johnson's baby shampoo. If it can be used on babies, it can be used on birds. I also put a little conditioner in the final rinse water. 

Also, I only give the bird a bath like this every 3 to 4 weeks. 

My bird is happy, smells great, and loves me


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Adduj said:


> Colombina said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, let me know if its works!
> ...


Have u completely solved your mite and lice problem after using Colombine spray? Or do you need to try something else?
Talking about insects does anybody have any advice against mosquitoes?


----------



## Adduj (Jul 1, 2017)

Its much better but not 100% gone. I also see more feather...either feathers fell themselves or they are removing it.
Not sure...still observing.
Even they do itching using the beak while sitting on eggs. Is it normal?
We need to find some natural way of treating mites and lice.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm sorry but the only natural remedies I know are the ones I wrote earlier: add to bath water once a week apple vinegar cider (but you tried and didn't help); put pine needles in nests (against mite). I was told that lavender is good to fight parasites: you can put some sprig of lavender in the nests; for young pigeons (who don't have nests) you can put 10 drops of essential oil of lavender in bath water (just be careful at their head. I suppose they can't drink that water!). I was told that lavender doesn't work against feathers parasites (the ones which eat the feathers).

I really don't know if these remedies really work. I was thinking that maybe they are good to prevent parasites if you don't have them or that they work in a long term.

In one of the thread I sent you earlier I read about tobacco dust and bath water with garlic (I read that garlic smell help to keep lice away).


I read on the bottle of Colombine spray that "if the pests are visible in the loft, use the spray once or twice (for example for ticks) a week until the parasites have disappeared". Maybe you have to repeat the treatment.

About itching (do they still tap the feet?): or they still have parasites or when they had them they were bite by them (so this is the itch caused by the bite) .Do you think they still have just any parasites which bite them or also feathers parasites (because you wrote about fallen feathers)? 

Looking online (on a french forum) I found that natural remedy for feathers parasites (the ones which live in bird's skin and make feathers fall down): mix 1/3 of eucalyptus globulus oil with 2/3 of common table oil (like sunflower). Put it in a bottle spray and spray your bird in the area where feathers are falling and all around that area. I read that usually the parasites die after the first treatment but you have to repeat it each 2 days for a week (because of eggs or larva).

Please keep us update.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Have you finally solved your problem?


----------

